# my show



## amil

long time did not show it. this amphibian


----------



## amil

again


----------



## amil

again


----------



## amil

again.again


----------



## azoria

COOOOL!!!!!!!!!! A great show indeed!! You have so many nice watches.
Lucky man!!!:-!
Pedro


----------



## JRMTactical

Excellent collection! Pleasing to the eye and the heart!! Good job, Amil!!


----------



## amil

the next episode


----------



## JRMTactical

KOMANDIRSKIE'S!!! Now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout!!!! Nice!!


----------



## asquinet

Come on, Amil, more!!! We are waiting with popcorn & drinks!!!


----------



## amil

Thanks to all that is good talk. is not a collection. but what I have extra. behind my collection. double copies.


----------



## amil

fine. a little more show


----------



## Oilers Fan

Very nice group of watches!! :-! 
These threads are bad for me. Keeps making my "to buy" list longer and longer.:-d


----------



## dzony666

Awesome collection. Helicopter albatross seems to be super rare, don't think I've seen it before.
Beautiful old ministries =)


----------



## amil

helicopter is really a rare albatross. those hours for employees of the plant where they made helicopters. This is not a collection of dual (redundant) copies


----------



## wood

amil!

The yellow dial (its faded white, or?) 2 0´clock komandirskie with the strange lumedots, I don´t think a have seen that combination before. 

Can you tell me a little about them!

Thanks!

wood


----------



## Starman66

Excellent collection amil & great photos :-! I love the rare helicopter Albatross.


----------



## amil

show must go on


----------



## amil

agan


----------



## amil

show must go on


----------



## amil

zim black


----------



## amil

восток


----------



## WelshWatchNut

Now that, is a nice looking watch!


----------



## JRMTactical

WelshWatchNut said:


> Now that, is a nice looking watch!


+1 Very nice!


----------



## amil

it is a miracle


----------



## schnurrp

Okay, what am I missing, Amil?


----------



## amil

money?


----------



## schnurrp

Well, definitely!


----------



## amil

it is all not enough. Even in Russia I buy is more expensive than you can buy ebee


----------



## orfinagf

Lovely collection. How about a James Bond Nato band for a touch of irony. Might bring out the colours too.


----------



## amil

agan


----------



## amil

agan


----------



## dzony666

Your watches are beautiful


----------



## Mecano

Love the Scuba Dudes!


----------



## amil

agan


----------



## WelshWatchNut

You must have one of each Boctok type Amil!


----------



## DolleDolf

Great show. So much variety. Thanks for posting.


----------



## amil

From Russia with Love. this is not my collection, this double clock


----------



## amil

summertime


----------



## schnurrp

Very, very nice, amil! Keep running your show, please! I'm seeing some dials and color variations that I didn't know existed.


----------



## admiralStojakovic

Someone please stop this thread 

I wanna dive two hundred meters right now. on breath. just to see what time it is .


----------



## amil

I'm sorry but once again


----------



## DolleDolf

Great stuff. So much more involving than a stamp collection ...


----------



## WelshWatchNut

Don't apologise Amil, your collection is awesome.


----------



## amil

new original dials on the 2409 engine


----------



## doris1976

Nice collection.


----------



## schnurrp

amil said:


> new original dials on the 2409 engine


Where did you get the dials, amil? Are they authentic? I particularly like the one on the bottom right.


----------



## JRMTactical

OOOOHHH!! I like the one on bottom left! Yellow/Gray!! Awesome!


----------



## amil

yes they are 100 percent authentic. of the old stock-hour workshops. I still have two other types of dials


----------



## amil

again


----------



## JRMTactical

That's AWESOME Amil!! I would love to get my hands one one of those Yellow/Gray dials! |>


----------



## amil

There are several such sets. If anyone should write to me in private messages, I'll tell him where you can buy.


----------



## amil

new 100 percent of the original dials


----------



## fleetman

This would have to be one of the most amazing collections I have ever seen. Great work.


----------



## amil

show must go on


----------



## amil

agan


----------



## amil

again


----------



## schnurrp

Love those 350s...my brothers say, hi!


----------



## amil

beautiful. but very little you .I have 23-31 hours of such pieces . Ð›Ð¾Ñ‚Ñ‹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÐ·Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ‚ÐµÐ»Ñ� - ÐœÐ¾Ð»Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ðº.Ð Ñƒ â€" Ð¾Ñ‚ÐºÑ€Ñ‹Ñ‚Ð°Ñ� Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ� Ð¿Ð»Ð¾Ñ‰Ð°Ð´ÐºÐ°, Ð¸Ð½Ñ‚ÐµÑ€Ð½ÐµÑ‚-Ð°ÑƒÐºÑ†Ð¸Ð¾Ð½. Ð¨Ð¸Ñ€Ð¾ÐºÐ¸Ð¹ Ð²Ñ‹Ð±Ð¾Ñ€ Ñ‚Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ€Ð¾Ð² Ð¿Ð¾ Ð½Ð¸Ð·ÐºÐ¸Ð¼ Ñ†ÐµÐ½Ð°Ð¼. Ð'Ð¾Ð·Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾Ñ�Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð½Ð°Ñ‡Ð°Ñ‚Ñ from this seller here is a very wide range of amphibian


----------



## schnurrp

amil said:


> beautiful. but very little you .I have 23-31 hours of such pieces . Ð›Ð¾Ñ‚Ñ‹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÐ·Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ‚ÐµÐ»Ñ� - ÐœÐ¾Ð»Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ðº.Ð.Ñƒ â€" Ð¾Ñ‚ÐºÑ€Ñ‹Ñ‚Ð°Ñ� Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ� Ð¿Ð»Ð¾Ñ‰Ð°Ð´ÐºÐ°, Ð¸Ð½Ñ‚ÐµÑ€Ð½ÐµÑ‚-Ð°ÑƒÐºÑ†Ð¸Ð¾Ð½. Ð¨Ð¸Ñ€Ð¾ÐºÐ¸Ð¹ Ð²Ñ‹Ð±Ð¾Ñ€ Ñ‚Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ€Ð¾Ð² Ð¿Ð¾ Ð½Ð¸Ð·ÐºÐ¸Ð¼ Ñ†ÐµÐ½Ð°Ð¼. Ð'Ð¾Ð·Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾Ñ�Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð½Ð°Ñ‡Ð°Ñ‚Ñ from this seller here is a very wide range of amphibian


Is that you selling? Can we in the US buy from this seller?


----------



## amil

I think that it sells to America.


----------



## JRMTactical

PLEASE SOMEBODY BUY THIS FOR ME!! I'll pay you back!! I can't read RUSSIAN!!! Aaaaarrrgghhh!!! 

EDIT : No joke, I can't get this site to translate. Paul if u get one I'll cover the yellow one and it's shipping--- plus whatever extortion money you want!!


----------



## amphibic

Amil, if you are selling this pieces on molotok, I think you should sell its on the xbay.
because I can not understand anything and google translate is not working on molotok.


----------



## amil

I sell on ebee uncomfortable. I can not translate.


----------



## Perdendosi

JRM -- Google Chrome translates the pages for me. 
Which ones do you want?
Amil -- are these your watches? Will you send to America? Will you take PayPal?
Amil-- Your collection is awesome -- there are so many I'd love to own!


----------



## amil

is not a collection. is a clock that remained outside of the excess of my collection. he prodavavets go anywhere. and he will PayPal


----------



## amil

my show


----------



## amil

Not only amphibian I come across. that's 2 полёт stainless steel. just not the right direction for them


----------



## amil

All-in . *Call*. Royal Four Of A Kind 12.3.6.9. who can cover the map


----------



## amil

Trinity


----------



## amil

long time did not show


----------



## amil

long time did not show part2


----------



## schnurrp

Your watches are getting in the way of the show, amil! Nice Poljot amphibian!


----------



## amil

zakaz


----------



## amil

here is the complete set. Russian and Latin inscriptions. All seven models.


----------



## amil

never say never


----------



## WelshWatchNut

Amil, you must have the largest collection of Vostok watches probably in the world! b-)


----------



## amil

show their old. very rare bracelet for 22 ZIM


----------



## amil

BARREL


----------



## amil

vostok, amphibian | eBay can write that we should sell


----------



## amil

small amphibious


----------



## amil

bracelets


----------



## JRMTactical

amil said:


> bracelets


When will you list one of these on eBay for me? If you'll let me know in ahead of time, I'm buying! Thanks! PM me, it'll probably be better...

-Bobby


----------



## amil

not on ebey I will not stand. I have a very long time and then wait for the money when unlocked. brown ones that I already sold it. and now I will wait for the 21-day money.


----------



## Ham2

amil said:


> not on ebey I will not stand. I have a very long time and then wait for the money when unlocked. brown ones that I already sold it. and now I will wait for the 21-day money.


Hi Amil - I believe I am the lucky winner of 2 of your watches. Regards.


----------



## amil

greetings. very well. tomorrow I'm going to send you a watch, do you two parcels. today, but wanted to send us a holiday in the country and the postal service does not work.


----------



## Ham2

amil said:


> greetings. very well. tomorrow I'm going to send you a watch, do you two parcels. today, but wanted to send us a holiday in the country and the postal service does not work.


Enjoy your holiday


----------



## amil

thank you.


----------



## schnurrp

Amil, paddle hands on Old Ministry???


----------



## amil

My English is very bad. did not quite understand the question. but I think that you would like to say about the arrow. they are right this is the first release Old Ministry


----------



## schnurrp

amil said:


> My English is very bad. did not quite understand the question. but I think that you would like to say about the arrow. they are right this is the first release Old Ministry


Yes, that is what I was asking, Amil. I will have to change my belief that only one dial/hand combination is authentic, then. Thanks for sharing your wonderful collection!


----------



## amil

Not only I have such a watch. I'll give the link. Crown has a semi-circle


----------



## amil

this new


----------



## amphibic

Amil, is this 300M amphibian?


----------



## amil

no . 300m black


----------



## amil

very rare 2427 double date. Even in Kazan it is rare.


----------



## amil

vostok, amphibian | eBay. vostok, amphibian | eBay


----------



## amil

Here are the new watch from me.


----------



## amil

and another


----------



## Perdendosi

nice as always.
I just bought that 3aka3 in black from eBay. I thought it might be a franken because the bezel looked different from other Komandirskies I'd seen before. But I guess it was legit. Hurray!


----------



## amil

3aka3 black and I can not correct..Black dials are generally made ​​only in gold cases. body allowed to melt gold. and chrome housings were blue dotted dials, and they quickly became not beautiful. And the boys from Ukraine put in a chromed body black dials.


----------



## Pato Sentado

Here come my show...








Ministry Black Scuba Dude is under repair and another classic Amphibia is underway...


----------



## amphibic

I like your tonneaus, Pato 

nice show!


----------



## DolleDolf

Thread continues to entrhall. Just got three of amil's watches of the bay myself. What a treat!


----------



## Ham2

DolleDolf said:


> Thread continues to entrhall. Just got three of amil's watches of the bay myself. What a treat!


It is quite a spectacular collection. You must have bought the other 3 that I didn't buy.


----------



## amil

tell you a secret. All those who bought on asap31 the bay. receive a surprise bonus


----------



## amil

Ham2 said:


> It is quite a spectacular collection. You must have bought the other 3 that I didn't buy.


do not worry there are still many. next month will be 10 lots


----------



## DolleDolf

> You must have bought the other 3 that I didn't buy


.My blue scuba dude from zenitar is essentially DOA so I though I would get Amil's CCCP-era dude. And I liked that black tonneau from romantic-time of the other week that just arrived yesterday so much that I got that blue one of Amil's as well. That white submariner dialed fibby was just too pretty to let go for $25. Got a few tatty dirskies for that kind of $$ recently so would rather have this one



> All those who bought on asap31 the bay. receive a surprise bonus






> there are still many. next month will be 10 lots


We will all be broke, with pretty fibbies on our wrists, and Amil will be writing english like James Joyce ;-)


----------



## amil

We will all be broke, with pretty fibbies on our wrists, and Amil will be writing english like James Joyce ;-)......no it is not possible. I did not write, Translator gooqle


----------



## DolleDolf

amil said:


> no it is not possible. I did not write, Translator gooqle


LOL! I thought your english was improving as this thread went along! Well, your english is probably still better than my russian .... ;-)


----------



## amil

I'm back. Today I will show a lot


----------



## mysterian

Drum roll...........
..........................
..........................


----------



## amil

of these Chinese watches here . https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/thank-you-your-friendship-713593.html#post5198509


----------



## amil

the show must continue.


----------



## amil

it is a rare east of stainless. with the right face


----------



## amil

and again I.


----------



## wood

amil!

Your show is epic amil!



Regards

wood


----------



## amil

and again I am. Here are the summer amphibian


----------



## amil

Here are amphibians are always just a broken dial, but it's not a problem for me


----------



## Perdendosi

Amil --
I just bought one of your watches on eBay (150849692961). I am very excited to get it. What is so nice is that all of your watches for sale are in such good condition!
I hope you share more of your show with us soon... particularly if you have older Tankists. 

Thanks,
Kyle.


----------



## amil

and what should the tank?


----------



## amil

river


----------



## amphibic

perfect photo Amil!
a real legend...


----------



## amil

Now summer is little time for training hours. that's what is going to show you


----------



## DolleDolf

Always a treat, thanks for keeping the thread going :-D


----------



## amil

This is a monument to the literary characters of the book 12 chairs. The guy who had the watch on his hand a dream to live in Rio de Janeiro. I am very worried for him to read this book. It is to want to help.


----------



## amil

This is not Rio de Janeiro. This Cheboksary Russia


----------



## amil

I want to show you a very interesting man with no face calendar.


----------



## Perdendosi

amil said:


> river


Now that's what I call an amphibian.


----------



## DolleDolf

> I just bought one of your watches on eBay... ..all of your watches for sale are in such good condition!


Great condition especially given the age of the watches and their utalitarian purpose, face it, people are not going to treat a fibby like a Patek. Fair prices too. I am eagerly awaiting the arrival of my watch from Amil. Well, not just the one I have to admit ;-)
He must be the premier collector of these in the world. Glad for any castoff making its way on the 'bay.


----------



## amil

continue to show.


----------



## amil

continue. the show can not be stopped


----------



## DolleDolf

The variety of these things is just stunning.


----------



## CJ_Yap

дa Товарищ Амил!!

The show must go on!! Thank you for all the beautiful pieces.

*drool*


----------



## amil

here are some tanks


----------



## amil

again


----------



## DolleDolf

There's no stopping the show ;-)


----------



## Unikagen

amil said:


> continue to show.











Any info on this model? I love it!!


----------



## Tarquin

amil said:


> continue. the show can not be stopped











Please Amil, where can I get these bracelets?


----------



## amil

the new show. Only photos are not the most successful turned out. No rain comes the sun


----------



## amil

go .


----------



## DolleDolf

Showoff ;-)


----------



## amil

Show off YES


----------



## mysterian

Show more! ... yes please! 

Cheers!


----------



## amil

does not stop me now


----------



## amil

real commander


----------



## amil

continue


----------



## amil

long time did not show


----------



## amil

a little


----------



## DolleDolf

That "real commander" and the white dial Luch are particularly sweet.



> long time did not show


Yeh I was wondering what was going on. Like a newly married couple going from every day to once or twice a week ..... ;-)


----------



## emoscambio

Tell us, Amil, how many watches do you have at all? Скажи нам, Амил, сколько вообще у тебя - часов?


----------



## amil

very much.


----------



## amil

I really like it when I have the whole set of colors


----------



## amil

komandirskie


----------



## wood

You´ll never stop, do you Amil!;-)

wood


----------



## DolleDolf

Worthy of a museum. Must be the only collection like this in the world. Tell us Amil are you anywhere near the end of watches to photograph and put up here?


----------



## amil

KAMAZ


----------



## amil

very interesting vostok


----------



## amil

Citius, altius, fortius. (more rapidly above)


----------



## amil

All the King's Men summary of the


----------



## amil

All the King's Men summary of the 2


----------



## amil

is a face I have tried different housing


----------



## amil

rare barrel


----------



## amil

really rare cover


----------



## schnurrp

Nice, Amil! I would like to buy the 30 atm back if you would please attach it to the proper watch!


----------



## amil

sorry. there is only a cover.


----------



## amil

ТАНК


----------



## amil

FRIENDSHIP


----------



## amphibic

Amil, you have a Tank Army!


----------



## SonnyBBQ

Nice brown tanks.


----------



## amil

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/thank-you-your-friendship-713593.html#post5353705


----------



## amil

30....300


----------



## schnurrp

amil said:


> 30....300


Nice, Amil! You've got my attention! When are you putting these on your site for sale?


----------



## amil

thank you


----------



## amil

general's radio room


----------



## amil

again


----------



## mysterian

Wonderful pieces Amil... thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## amil

additions to my series


----------



## amil

my army


----------



## amil

my army 2


----------



## amil

on my show watched 10,000 times.


----------



## amil

Here White Russian 350


----------



## amil

this is a very rare female barrel. exactly a big man's barrel


----------



## Perdendosi

The last one with the swinging lugs -- does it have a new face and hands? It is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## DolleDolf

amil said:


> on my show watched 10,000 times.


Way to go! Not bad for a one-man thread!


----------



## amil

very interesting wostok


----------



## amil

very rare amphibian, 350 inscriptions in the body in Russian on the dial and on the cover


----------



## amil

go 11000


----------



## DolleDolf

Those swing lugs are quite spectacular. Some of the best you've shown here.


----------



## Koshyk

*wipes drool away and closes mouth* Well Um, Yes very nice collection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## amil

yes 11000


----------



## amil

go


----------



## DolleDolf

More splendid stuff! Great!


----------



## GenkiSushi

Wow. Awesome collection! Eye candy thread! Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## amil

continue my show


----------



## amil

part 2


----------



## amil

and it is very rare little amphibian in honor of 50 years of the Kazan helicopter plant


----------



## amil

my army


----------



## amil

again


----------



## Pato Sentado

This one is 20ATM/200m, not?








Thanks.


----------



## amil

200m


----------



## Pato Sentado

Pato Sentado said:


> This one is 20ATM/200m, not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


I have one exact at that (dial, bezel and hands) but with some doubts about its autenticity... 20ATM all letters latin.


----------



## amil

go 20000


----------



## amil

Hey I'm here again


----------



## amil

part 2


----------



## ch196

that's a very nice 2403


>


----------



## amil

interesting watch with a helicopter. this limited hours Kazan helicopter plant. I showed already other watches


----------



## amil

schnurrp.YES


----------



## amil

I'm back. it is time to continue to show


----------



## amil

go 20000


----------



## amil

This does not stop me...


----------



## amil

go


----------



## amil

and then continue


----------



## DolleDolf

Excellent, as always!


----------



## amil

Happy New Year, Freunden


----------



## chris.ph

just went thru all 22 pages amil, absolutely stunning collection you have there


----------



## JonS1967

amil said:


> From Russia with Love. this is not my collection, this double clock


Are these dials available? Would it fit a modern Amphibia? Sorry. Not sure how to post the picture with my reply.

I should have kept reading before making this post. I saw the dials on page 4 and got excited. I'll read the entire thread and send you a PM.


----------



## sparksny1

Holy cow! I thought I had a large collection, around 130 pieces. thats tiny compared to this, im salavating!


----------



## Torsion

Very nice collection sir. I recognize the airplane in your displays. I think I just bought one of your Komandirskies on Ebay. Thanks. 3AKA3 cccp 5


----------



## amil

I want to show you a very interesting watch. they are thin. Polishing neimeyut cover


----------



## amil

continue


----------



## amil

continue part 2


----------



## amil

and then continue


----------



## Perdendosi

Interesting and beautiful as always, Amil.

Where did you get those CCCP dials? Are they being manufactured now, or are they old stock? How are they in such good condition?


----------



## amil

old stock. 100 percent of the original. during the Soviet era did a lot of dials.


----------



## amil

In Russian it is called понты


----------



## amil

not only for amphibians, I am part of


----------



## MR Diver

> понты


 I looked it up


----------



## Rygen

Very cool, thank you for sharing.


----------



## amil

go 20000


----------



## Noobheure

Very nice !

what's your deal ? Do you sell these, make them for you own pleasure ? Never ending stock of birthday / christmas presents for friends and family ? 

Anywho, very cool.


----------



## amil

soon on all monitors


----------



## amil

there are very few


----------



## amil

there are very few part 2


----------



## DolleDolf

the variety of watches, cases, dials,and spare parts is just stunning. 24 pages and the thread is still going. On basically one brand (with a few exceptions). 


a ship full of these must have beached in Amil's back yard ;-)


----------



## Noobheure

Like I said before, he has an unlimited birthday/christmas present stock


----------



## amil

no. such watch my friends do not like as a gift. they love the new phones, tablets.


----------



## amil

YES . 20000. I did it


----------



## DolleDolf

> no. such watch my friends do not like as a gift. they love the new phones, tablets


o tempora, o mores ... :roll:


----------



## amil

yes 20000 , mb go 30000?


----------



## amil

part 2


----------



## amil

bracelets for Soviet watches


----------



## amil

pilots helmet


----------



## Old Cable Guy

Amil, thank you for the tremendous pictures. Also thank you for allowing me to purchase one of your watches. I promise to treat it with respect.


----------



## amil

plastic case and dial for them


----------



## amil

part 2


----------



## amil

very interested in how green dial turns to orange or red. Now people are trying these dials announce as the original........................очень интересно как зелёный циферблат превращается в апельсиновый или красный . сейчас люди пытаются эти циферблаты обьявить как оригинальные .


----------



## Sumgai

Спасибо!


----------



## amil

yes


----------



## amil

Full


----------



## amil

interesting unusual rare cover.


----------



## amil

This watch is no longer with me. encouraging of others..............Эти часы уже не со мной . радуют других владельцев.


----------



## amil

did not have time to show them before.................не было времени их раньше показать .


----------



## amil

but I think it's better late than never..........но думаю лучше поздно чем никогда


----------



## amil

part 3


----------



## amil

I think it's time to continue my show


----------



## amil

part 33


----------



## DolleDolf

I may have seen one or two of those somewhere else ... but I can't remember where .... ;-)


----------



## amil

I'm back


----------



## amil

part 2


----------



## amil

just show you.


----------



## amil

housing for 350


----------



## mendozer

Impressive!


----------



## amil

п........ а не кутузов - YouTube


----------



## GlenRoiland

amil said:


> Ð¿........ Ð° Ð½Ðµ ÐºÑƒÑ‚ÑƒÐ·Ð¾Ð² - YouTube


.


----------



## amil

del


----------



## amil

very rare wristwatch


----------



## amil

part 2


----------



## amil

I think it's time to say the show must go on...............................думаю настало время сказать шоу должно продолжаться


----------



## amil

I'm here to stay.


----------



## amil

some watches


----------



## munkeyface

Amil, I purchased a manual wind amphibia from you and I really enjoy it. I would like to know, what is the recommended number of winds for the 17 jewel movements? Also are you ever going to list any of those ministry case amphibias on ebay?


----------



## DolleDolf

some of these look .... familiar .... ;-)


----------



## AXELfrieman

Great watches amil! Almost bought that blue komandirskie too!


----------



## amil

straps


----------



## amil

and now watches


----------



## amil

part 2


----------



## Ejekutor

Beautiful straps Amil! Maybe you can include a strap as a gift or it could be interesting if you sell some strap (bund in special) on ebay!


----------



## amil

татнефть


----------



## amil

interesting underwater dude. only the first one was. but yesterday was a hit in my fishnets......интересный подводный чувак . один только сначала был . но вчера ещё один попал в мои рыболовные сети.


----------



## Arizone

amil said:


> interesting underwater dude. only the first one was. but yesterday was a hit in my fishnets......интересный подводный чувак . один только сначала был . но вчера ещё один попал в мои рыболовные сети.


Those swing lugs would make it so much easier to attach new bands to the Neptune case if they were readily available.


----------



## amil

continue


----------



## amil

go 30000:roll:


----------



## amil

I think this is a very rare wostok 2214


----------



## amil

not yet had time to do makeup.......пока не успели сделать макияж


----------



## amil

after make-up. makeup in the style of natural beauty. only natural products.


----------



## Perdendosi

amil said:


> after make-up. makeup in the style of natural beauty. only natural products.


The silver faced swing lug is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## RobNJ

Both Amphibia swing lugs are gorgeous!

The Volna Yubileinie: Does it celebrate something? ("Jubilee"?)


----------



## amil

*Tatar Autonomous Soviet Socialist Republic* (*TASSR*, Tatar: Татарстан Автономияле Совет Социалистик Республикасы; Russian: Татарская Автономная Советская Социалистическая республика (ТАССР)) (1920-1990) was part of the Russian Soviet Federative Socialist Republic. It was created on May 27, 1920. Kazan served as its capital.

The territory of the TASSR was a part of Kazan, Simbirsk, and Ufa Governorates (_guberniyas_) of the Imperial Russia before the October Revolution of 1917.

40 years anniversary of the founding *Tatar Autonomous Soviet Socialist Republic*


----------



## RobNJ

I see. So is the picture the Казанский Кремль, maybe?


----------



## amil

RobNJ said:


> I see. So is the picture the Казанский Кремль, maybe?


yes Казанский Кремль


----------



## Spiker1

amil said:


> п........ а не кутузов - YouTube


I have to admit, Amil, that when I saw listed on the eBay site the number of days it could take before you ship out a purchase, I couldn't imagine why it would take so long. Now I know. It's amazing you get anything shipped out at all, but it gives me a lot of comfort that the 30- or 40-year old watches I'm buying from you aren't going to be ruined by some disgruntled postal worker between you and me! You must go through a LOT of bubble wrap and tape in a year!


----------



## amil

GO 30000


----------



## amil

a new home


----------



## amil

ЛУЧ 2209


----------



## amil

yes 30000


----------



## JRMTactical

amil said:


> yes 30000


----------



## amil

again in 2209


----------



## Baconeater

I got so inspired by this thread that I just went to eBay and bought three watches from you. :-!


----------



## amil

30 atm


----------



## amil

+1


----------



## amil

slava


----------



## amil

stadium


----------



## amil

3017


----------



## amil

3133


----------



## amil

rare 2809


----------



## amil

You have not written a letter to Santa?  I was a very good boy this year. Santa brought me gifts even more than I asked for.

я был очень хорошим мальчиком в этом году . Санта мне принёс даже больше подарков чем я просил .


----------



## GenkiSushi

amil said:


> You have not written a letter to Santa?  I was a very good boy this year. Santa brought me gifts even more than I asked for.
> 
> я был очень хорошим мальчиком в этом году . Санта мне принёс даже больше подарков чем я просил .


Your watches are trash. Send it to me for disposal.
:-d


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Holy mother... wow that box of Vostoks is simply outrageous

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ejekutor

amil said:


> You have not written a letter to Santa?  I was a very good boy this year. Santa brought me gifts even more than I asked for.
> 
> я был очень хорошим мальчиком в этом году . Санта мне принёс даже больше подарков чем я просил .


Amazing Amil! Do you think on selling some of them?


----------



## amil

луч 2209


----------



## amil

after makeup


----------



## amil

just beauty


----------



## amil

the show must go on


----------



## Kisifer

Beautiful watches. Is the last one for sale? 

Xenofon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amil

2209


----------



## X.R.

Astonishing!


----------



## drbobguy

Wow! I clicked on the page and saw that Strela 3017 and thought, that's the most beautiful Soviet I've seen in some time! Then the rest of the page topped even that! AMAZING finds amil!


----------



## amil

have not shown what not.


----------



## amil

have not shown what not. 2


----------



## amil

very rare wristwatch housing barrel. unusual cover. these watches are very rare in Russia.


----------



## Martins.

Kрасивая коллекция ,продолжайте шоу!!


----------



## amil

I'm back. and it is time to continue.


----------



## d.b.cooper1

My new vostok:


----------



## amil

the most complete set of the Kazan helicopter plant anniversaries


----------



## amil

very rare pocket watch wostok


----------



## frantsous

Amil, I bought several of your watches on ebay some months ago. But yesterday, I tried to bid on some watches and I've got: Sorry, the seller is not accepting bids or offers from you at this time.

What this is mean? Is there a problem to bid from Canada now?


----------



## amil

not. not be. write in PM


----------



## frantsous

Solved. Thank you Amil.


----------



## amil

who is marina salakhova? https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007269907784


----------



## GuessWho

amil said:


> who is marina salakhova? https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007269907784


A customer of yours perhaps? Or maybe just an admirer;-)


----------



## amil

​ it asap31


----------



## GuessWho

amil said:


> ​ it asap31


Wait, aren't you Asap31? That is you?


----------



## amil

NO. I always talked about asap 31 in another person. I really do not know much English grammar.


----------



## frantsous

amil said:


> NO. I always talked about asap 31 in another person.


The Horla, perhaps?


----------



## frantsous

amil said:


> who is marina salakhova? https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007269907784


Miss Vostok


----------



## amil

2809


----------



## amil

3133


----------



## amil

three


----------



## amil

go 35000


----------



## amil

yes 35000 .go 40000


----------



## amil

ДЭ-ЛЮКС


----------



## amil

Merry Christmas


----------



## amil

it's time to continue the show


----------



## amil

continue. here are Homage


----------



## jmreynolds

Hi, amil, I am curious, what is the type of airplane in the pictures? Love the show. You have a very nice collection!:-!


----------



## amil

jmreynolds said:


> Hi, amil, I am curious, what is the type of airplane in the pictures? Love the show. You have a very nice collection!:-!


Tupolev Tu-160 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Letchy

Amil, may I ask if you help Marina with eBay, with the photography etc.?

Also - lovely collection! I anticipate the two watches I ordered to arrive sometime this week (hopefully!)


----------



## amil

three commanders


----------



## amil

I love these desktop wostok


----------



## amil

*Poljot*


----------



## amil

green


----------



## amil

rubber straps


----------



## amil

NATO

nato straps I have bought from this seller. inexpensive. quickly sends. I bought him for 80 pieces of straps.

10pcs Nylon Watch Strap Sports Military Replacement New Pattern Professional | eBay


----------



## MattBrace

Hi Amil, Loved the show. a superb Collection. I purchased some watches from you there on there way looking forward to there arrival. I Really love this design what is it called Cosmonaut? where can I get one?

Thanks Matt


----------



## Arizone

MattBrace said:


> Hi Amil, Loved the show. a superb Collection. I purchased some watches from you there on there way looking forward to there arrival. I Really love this design what is it called Cosmonaut? where can I get one?
> 
> Thanks Matt


It's a rare design. You just have to stalk eBay and elsewhere for one. I have yet to see one myself.


----------



## MattBrace

I knew it would be rare, oh well I will keep an eye out on the eBay!


----------



## amil

MattBrace said:


> Hi Amil, Loved the show. a superb Collection. I purchased some watches from you there on there way looking forward to there arrival. I Really love this design what is it called Cosmonaut? where can I get one?
> 
> Thanks Matt


This is not for sale. I think that he should have another body.


----------



## MattBrace

another body?


----------



## Arizone

amil said:


> NATO
> 
> nato straps I have bought from this seller. inexpensive. quickly sends. I bought him for 80 pieces of straps.
> 
> 10pcs Nylon Watch Strap Sports Military Replacement New Pattern Professional | eBay


It would be great if these were 18mm, not 20mm. The price is incredible though.


----------



## amil

Arizone said:


> It would be great if these were 18mm, not 20mm. The price is incredible though.


I have no problem wearing 20mm.


----------



## amil

continue to show


----------



## amil

part 2


----------



## amil

beautiful


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil

NOS нептун


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## stratg5

Amil, why is your collection so small?


----------



## amil

stratg5 said:


> Amil, why is your collection so small?


:roll:


----------



## amil

fantasy


----------



## amil

fantasy 2


----------



## amil




----------



## amil

more fantasy


----------



## amil

go 50000




<a href="http://shot.qip.ru/00BpYL-5twYEFGj9/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## dutchassasin

interesting that dial looks just like the forum.watch.ru limited edition.


----------



## amil

YES I AM. is what he is.
ДА. это он и есть.


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## Martins.

Я бы купил 2 часов Boctok CCCP,только если будит производить в корпусе 710
I thought that you only buy 2 Вoctok CCCP, and came out with box 710.


----------



## dutchassasin

Martins. said:


> Я бы купил 2 часов Boctok CCCP,только если будит производить в корпусе 710
> I thought that you only buy 2 Вoctok CCCP, and came out with box 710.


On ebay they are clearly marked as homages. They have a soviet period caseback and not the engraved caseback the limited edition has. 
Seems like Amil got his hands on some extra dials and decided to make these cool homages.


----------



## amil

dutchassasin said:


> On ebay they are clearly marked as homages. They have a soviet period caseback and not the engraved caseback the limited edition has.
> Seems like Amil got his hands on some extra dials and decided to make these cool homages.


yes they are. correctly. I would like to offer these watches for writers to make this forum is limited imagination. but then I thought that you it will not be interesting. and gave these watches MARINA for sale in her shop.this watch case have new glass. new hands. new Basel.
I planned 30 of these watches.

да . правильно. я хотел предложить эти наручные часы для писателей этого форума сделать лимитированую фантазию. но потом подумал что вам это будет не интересно. и передал эти наручные часы МАРИНА для продажи в её магазине.
в этих часах корпус имеют новый стекло. новый руки. новый базель.
я планировал 30 таких наручных часов .


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## sonics

The ministry looks like the one i bought from you some months ago ☺


----------



## amil

go . go


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## Culturby

Amil,

I just counted my Ebay purchases, and realised that my seventh Vostok bought from you, is on the way to my home here in Denmark. I just want to express my gratitude for your excellent service, and the great watches you are selling at a affordable prices. All of the watches bought from you works perfectly, and I enjoy everyone of them!

Kind regards,
Bjorn Klausen (Ebay username: bc.clausen)


----------



## amil

Culturby said:


> Amil,
> 
> I just counted my Ebay purchases, and realised that my seventh Vostok bought from you, is on the way to my home here in Denmark. I just want to express my gratitude for your excellent service, and the great watches you are selling at a affordable prices. All of the watches bought from you works perfectly, and I enjoy everyone of them!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Bjorn Klausen (Ebay username: bc.clausen)


thank you very much for your kind words. but I do not ebee seller. On ebee seller Marina. she takes my wrist goods and in return she gives me soup and dumplings.

спасибо большое за хорошие слова. но на ебее не я продавец. На ебее продавец Марина. она забирает мои наручные товары а в замен она мне даёт борщ и пельмени. 
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Борщ
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelmeni
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manti_(dumpling)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pilaf


----------



## amil

yes 50000


----------



## arhitektor1

amil said:


> thank you very much for your kind words. but I do not ebee seller. On ebee seller Marina. she takes my wrist goods and in return she gives me soup and dumplings.
> 
> спасибо большое за хорошие слова. но на ебее не я продавец. На ебее продавец Марина. она забирает мои наручные товары а в замен она мне даёт борщ и пельмени.
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Борщ
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelmeni
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manti_(dumpling)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pilaf


За еду работаете?))))
Здравствуйте. Видел Вас на русском форуме. К сожалению там увлекался "флудильней", за что в бане на 3 месяца)))

in order not to violate the rules of English speaking forum translate: Russian said to each other hi


----------



## amil

arhitektor1 said:


> За еду работаете?))))
> Здравствуйте. Видел Вас на русском форуме. К сожалению там увлекался "флудильней", за что в бане на 3 месяца)))
> 
> in order not to violate the rules of English speaking forum translate: Russian said to each other hi


Да типо того. Отбирает просто всё. говорит у тебя есть одни зачем тебе больше


----------



## kev80e

amil said:


> yes 50000


Love these , are they Neptune ones?


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## elsoldemayo

Nice additions Amil. Can you post a bigger pic of the first one. Don't recall seeing that design before.


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## Lokifish

Kinda new here, so tons of threads to read. Didn't realize Amil was the guy I bought three watches from til about post #180.


----------



## amil




----------



## NoLeftTurn

Those pocket watches in the wrist straps look cool. Any plans to sell something like that?


----------



## Ham2

NoLeftTurn said:


> Those pocket watches in the wrist straps look cool. Any plans to sell something like that?


Check e-bay 281661037016


----------



## emoscambio

NoLeftTurn said:


> Those pocket watches in the wrist straps look cool. Any plans to sell something like that?


 I've actually ordered some of them, and had to send them back, since they really didn't fulfil their purpose.

As long as the wristwatch is laying flat on a table, everything is just fine.

However, as soon as one wears the watch, and tightens the strap, the leather rim surrounding the watch case being soft changes its shape to an oval opening. The watch then pops out.

This is just due to the leather strap wrapped around your wrist being bent away from the stiff and flat watch case, into the curved circumference of the wrist.

To better understand the problem, if one owns a Molnia watch, he can just try and put it on his wrist and look at the impossible geometry.

As a matter of fact, such straps were indeed used 100 years ago, yet with watches of around 30 mm diameter, hence much smaller than a Molnia.

Putting a twice bigger watch on the same wrist just doesn't work, one would need twice as big a wrist for it to match. But then again, the strap would be too short!


----------



## RedFroggy

Amil,

Many thanks for sharing your fabulous collection . I am intrigued by those watches ?










Can you tell me more ?
I understand they are a recent "homage" creation ? 
Vintage original case & movement paired with a newly designed dial ?
Is that correct ?

Many thanks !


----------



## amil

emoscambio said:


> I've actually ordered some of them, and had to send them back, since they really didn't fulfil their purpose.
> 
> As long as the wristwatch is laying flat on a table, everything is just fine.
> 
> However, as soon as one wears the watch, and tightens the strap, the leather rim surrounding the watch case being soft changes its shape to an oval opening. The watch then pops out.
> 
> This is just due to the leather strap wrapped around your wrist being bent away from the stiff and flat watch case, into the curved circumference of the wrist.
> 
> To better understand the problem, if one owns a Molnia watch, he can just try and put it on his wrist and look at the impossible geometry.
> 
> As a matter of fact, such straps were indeed used 100 years ago, yet with watches of around 30 mm diameter, hence much smaller than a Molnia.
> 
> Putting a twice bigger watch on the same wrist just doesn't work, one would need twice as big a wrist for it to match. But then again, the strap would be too short!


tomorrow I'll do a photo at hand.


----------



## amil

RedFroggy said:


> Amil,
> 
> Many thanks for sharing your fabulous collection . I am intrigued by those watches ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me more ?
> I understand they are a recent "homage" creation ?
> Vintage original case & movement paired with a newly designed dial ?
> Is that correct ?
> 
> Many thanks !


absolutely correct. Vintage housing, vintage movement. new strap and bezel.


----------



## RedFroggy

Many thanks for the info Amil. Do you know who designed the dial ?


----------



## emoscambio

RedFroggy said:


> Many thanks for the info Amil. Do you know who designed the dial ?


I think the French or the Spanish forum...


----------



## dutchassasin

emoscambio said:


> I think the French or the Spanish forum...


Actually its from a watch.ru forum project. Amil has gotten his hands on a couple of extra dials. The original project watch has the ussr coat of arms on the caseback.


----------



## amil

dutchassasin said:


> Actually its from a watch.ru forum project. Amil has gotten his hands on a couple of extra dials. The original project watch has the ussr coat of arms on the caseback.


absolutely correct. I made a limited number of these watches. I see where this model is correct.


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## emoscambio

Да всё зависит от мягкости кожи...
Indeed it all depends on the softness of the leather...


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## emoscambio

amil said:


> http://shot.qip.ru/00KVsg-619QcPfcpo/
> http://shot.qip.ru/00KVsg-619QcPfcpp/


фонят?


----------



## amil

emoscambio said:


> фонят?


 думаю что да. 57 год.


----------



## emoscambio

amil said:


> думаю что да. 57 год.


нездорово


----------



## amphibic

Hello Emil,

I wantto buy just 20atm caseback.
Is this possible?
Please see the link: http://i.imgur.com/8VpirdH.jpg

Thanks

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Привет Эмиль,

Я просто wantto купить Задняя крышка 20 атм.
Это возможно?
Пожалуйста, перейдите по ссылке: http://i.imgur.com/8vpirdh.jpg

благодаря


----------



## amil

amphibic said:


> Hello Emil,
> 
> I wantto buy just 20atm caseback.
> Is this possible?
> Please see the link: http://i.imgur.com/8VpirdH.jpg
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Привет Эмиль,
> 
> Я просто wantto купить Задняя крышка 20 атм.
> Это возможно?
> Пожалуйста, перейдите по ссылке: http://i.imgur.com/8vpirdh.jpg
> 
> благодаря


 yes


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## Chascomm

This is a side business of Chistopol Watch Factory that I never imagined existed


amil said:


>


I have a friend who drives a 2108. I will ask him if he has a key tag.


----------



## amil

Really? in Australia? this one is very cool


----------



## amil

This sign was after twenty-five years of work in a factory 1МЧЗ





on a sign written .. veteran of 25 years of work


----------



## OKEAH

Lada Samara!


How about BA3-21214 for me? (Niva in Greece)


----------



## amil

no. no. do not. it is very difficult for a car service. I wanted to buy one this spring. nebylo but to sell them.


----------



## OKEAH

amil said:


> no. no. do not. it is very difficult for a car service.


I have one since 2001. No problem with service. It is model 1998 (17 years old) and runs almost like new. What is "nebylo"?


----------



## mariomart

[QUOTE = OKEAH; 19945130] I have one since 2001. No problem with service. It is model 1998 (17 years old) and runs almost like new. Is What "nebylo"? [/ QUOTE]

According to my computer "nebylo" is Czech for "not"


----------



## amil

mariomart said:


> [QUOTE = OKEAH; 19945130] I have one since 2001. No problem with service. It is model 1998 (17 years old) and runs almost like new. Is What "nebylo"? [/ QUOTE]
> 
> According to my computer "nebylo" is Czech for "not"


I had no problems


----------



## amil

I think the show must continue


----------



## dutchassasin

That neptune is looking sweet, nice catch!


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil

2809a


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil

The original Soviet era leather strap watches.


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## NoLeftTurn

Nice faceted crystal and that digital pocket watch is very funny!


Sent from my phone, excuse any spelling, etc, mistakes


----------



## amil

women


----------



## amil




----------



## rubbersoul

Awesome update


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil

350


----------



## amil




----------



## amil

go 60k


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## hoja_roja

WOW, congrats for the transistor!

Is working??


----------



## hoja_roja

WOW, congrats for the transistor!

Is working??


----------



## Accutronredux

Working and keeping excellent time. Click on the small picture and see about 18 seconds of video of the running watch.



hoja_roja said:


> WOW, congrats for the transistor!
> 
> Is working??


----------



## amil




----------



## amil

yes 60000.


----------



## OKEAH

Sell? Goes with my Niva.


----------



## amil

OKEAH said:


> Sell? Goes with my Niva.


no.sorri


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## hoja_roja

Thats a cool bezel amil, wont you have a photo from the original watch dont you?


----------



## amil

hoja_roja said:


> Thats a cool bezel amil, wont you have a photo from the original watch dont you?


no. sorri


----------



## Arizone

amil said:


>


Almost!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-russarmy-red-october-amphibian-1062624.html


----------



## hoja_roja

Yea I thougth in that one straigth the way!


----------



## don-venditore

My


----------



## dutchassasin

Hey Amil, did you had some problem on your ebay store this morning? Everything was 50% off and when i tried to order the prices went back to normal.


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil

https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/t31.0-8/12484684_1647749855477329_3632428390532889498_o.jpg
https://pp.vk.me/c629321/v629321690/2ff0f/5TNeswnhN6c.jpg


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## amil




----------



## amil

\


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil

sweet Franken


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## SinanjuStein

Amil, small question if you don't mind. 

How rare/uncommon (Or unusual) are working Raketa 2627 on the market?

Not a lot of information on them and not a lot of them on the market.


----------



## amil

SinanjuStein said:


> Amil, small question if you don't mind.
> 
> How rare/uncommon (Or unusual) are working Raketa 2627 on the market?
> 
> Not a lot of information on them and not a lot of them on the market.


 This question is not for me


----------



## amil

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/samun-collection-755520.html


----------



## SinanjuStein

amil said:


> This question is not for me


Ah, that's alright.

Probably should have asked if you have seen any being up for sale in the market.

(Feel free to answer in Russian, just no rus keyboard here)


----------



## amil




----------



## Tomas Kitas

amil said:


>


amil, Do you sell watch on ebay? Cause I recognize this background picture


----------



## amil

Tomas Kitas said:


> amil, Do you sell watch on ebay? Cause I recognize this background picture


no. https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/information-1069216.html
https://www.instagram.com/salakhovamarina/


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1660241197561528&set=pcb.1660241840894797&type=3&theater holy grail


----------



## sonics

Holy ....! What is that? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

sonics said:


> Holy ....! What is that?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


That's Vostok's limited 'Rap Mogul' edition 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amil

URL=http://shot.qip.ru/00PGjq-5zMiDJPqW/]







[/URL]


----------



## amil

lol


----------



## amil




----------



## sonics

Are the golden paddles for sale? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## amil

sonics said:


> Are the golden paddles for sale?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


this project a series of amphibious Queen


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## herdingwetcats

May this fabulous & inspiring show go on forever; thanks so much!!


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## nealmn

very nice collection....have that on my 'to-get' list


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## Rimmed762

amil said:


>


I tried to buy this Slava but I am banned for some reason. Is there any way to make things right?


----------



## mariomart

Rimmed762 said:


> I tried to buy this Slava but I am banned for some reason. Is there any way to make things right?


Welcome, you are a member of a very large club, myself included 

I've found that any attempt to rationalise with amil has been met with mostly silence. I could have spent many hundreds of dollars with him lately but now all my purchases are being made in the Ukraine.


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## mroatman

amil said:


>


If you are selling either of these Ministry Vostoks, please send me a PM


----------



## sonics

Me too 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dav1ds

I'm starting to upload photos of my collection.
This is Poljot 3017 from 1960's


----------



## amil

dav1ds said:


> I'm starting to upload photos of my collection.
> This is Poljot 3017 from 1960's
> View attachment 9044106


 как бы свою тему делаем. и загружаем.as if your theme do. and load.This one man show


----------



## amil

mroatman said:


> If you are selling either of these Ministry Vostoks, please send me a PM


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## Chascomm

amil said:


>


Very interesting Vostok. I can't quite read all the text on the dial. Ministry .... Architecture... Tatarstan Republic ?


----------



## amil

Министерство строительства, архитектуры и ЖКХ
Республики Татарстанhttp://minstroy.tatarstan.ru/


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## wtma

Raketa Sisters....


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## DolleDolf

Love the green Ministry.


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil

I like it


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## imatabor




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Nice Trio!


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil

The dial is not original


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil

https://www.facebook.com/groups/467084680082061/


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------

